# Where to buy Airhole face masks?



## Tourbo24 (Sep 17, 2010)

speaking about face masks, i am not a fun of them cuz its hard to wipe your nose with your face all covered up heheh  but its also nice not getting hit in the face with snow, when riding in snowing conditions


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

myschims said:


> I've been searching around the internet and i cannot find where to buy a airhole face mask in the states! I even emailed them and i never heard back. I really like how they look and they look super effective and last year i just about froze off my face so something like this is definitely a necessity. If you guys know where to get one, please tell me id be quite grateful


are you looking for something with a fruity design or just something to cover your face and let you breathe?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I know you just want that thing so you can rob a bank......

Have you tried Ebay? Ebay tends to have everything, especially Hecho En China clothing, (which is everything). I know some snow shops do sell them, but they may not be exactly what you want.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah haha i checked ebay but there selection is very limited and they are all from uk sellers as well and id rather find something in the states first
the one that i would be super stoked to find is the middle one out of these 3 Cosmos - - Airhole


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I got mine at Zumies, had them in store. it's still really early in the season so many places may not have stock in from the distributors for smaller items like this yet.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't...I can't stand mine. The thing is uncomfortable, never stays in place, is a bitch to put on, still fogs up my goggles, and still absorbs moisture from my breath which really sucks since the hole is in one spot it doesn't allow you to adjust it to a dry spot.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

ahh
what would you recommend instead? 
i mostly liked that one because of the colors and how it covered your whole neck, any others like that you know of?


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

NXTZ: Style. Comfort. Technology


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

damn those are sick
im looking at Acid Rain
you own any of there stuff? 
and ive never worn a tube before, do they get all bunched up in the back or are they pretty comfortable


----------



## Glock (Sep 6, 2010)

Heres some really cheap face covers/mask:
Digital face mask - Google Product Search


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

I've got one of those Airhole face masks.
I don' think they are bad at all
Mine stays on my face, there's no moisture problems or anything.
It's comfortable and warm, and I don't get one of those *stupid goggle tans.*


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

id probly be okay with either
i just cant find anywhere to buy the facehole masks haha


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

myschims said:


> id probly be okay with either
> i just cant find anywhere to buy the facehole masks haha


You can order them on Island Snow soon there will be 2011 ones up.
It's a canadian item so I'm sure you'd have a challenge finding them in the US.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

swissmiss, can we get married so i can move to bc?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

ehhh I thought they listed where you can buy their product on their website? - Airhole -


I have one from a few years back, works good for me. I do have problems keeping it up on my face though, either I have a small head or that velcro they use doesn't go tight enough... just have to tuck it under your goggles or earpads if you wear a helmet and it'll stay up.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

thugit said:


> swissmiss, can we get married so i can move to bc?


Haha! Depends if you want to deal with my boyfriend or not lol.
So you'd marry me just to get to bc? haha you can do that without a marriage certificate!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

thugit said:


> swissmiss, can we get married so i can move to bc?


LOLZ....WTH????

Anyway, if you don't care about fashion crap....

My mild weather mask
Seirus Innovation Seirus Masque Black | SnowShack.com

Cold weather mask
Seirus Innovation Seirus Neofleece Combo Scarf Black | SnowShack.com

Cheap and they work


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> Haha! Depends if you want to deal with my boyfriend or not lol.
> So you'd marry me just to get to bc? haha you can do that without a marriage certificate!


i guarantee i can cook grilled cheeses and eggos better then your boyfriend.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

eternalsnow.com...not sure what they have in this minute but i garentee they will have a huge selection soon if not already


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

thugit said:


> i guarantee i can cook grilled cheeses and eggos better then your boyfriend.


haha! awwh!
too bad because I believe that women cook, clean, work and board. And men eat, work and board lol.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Under Armour cold gear hood > Airhole.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> haha! awwh!
> too bad because I believe that women cook, clean, work and board. And men eat, work and board lol.


Wow you're setup for marriage already with that frame of mind!. Your husband is gonna love you


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

Method said:


> Wow you're setup for marriage already with that frame of mind!. Your husband is gonna love you


haha! well why change what has worked for years? feminists hate me because I truly believe women should cook and bake, clean and work, exercise and just smile about it. It just makes me feel happy that everything is in order. Plus it gives me time to listen to music during the day.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

now we're definitely getting married.
nothing beats shredding all day then coming back to a homecooked meal with a wife that knows her place in the household.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

thugit said:


> now we're definitely getting married.
> nothing beats shredding all day then coming back to a homecooked meal with a wife that knows her place in the household.


I'd also be shredding all day, but i'd start 2 hours earlier and come home 2 hours before you do just to make sure things were freakishly tidy and cook 3 courses of dinner... Maybe it's a Swiss thing lol.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> I'd also be shredding all day, but i'd start 2 hours earlier and come home 2 hours before you do just to make sure things were freakishly tidy and cook 3 courses of dinner... Maybe it's a Swiss thing lol.


FUCK  Screw Colorado I'm movin to Switzerland :laugh:


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> FUCK  Screw Colorado I'm movin to Switzerland :laugh:


I've got 3 great places there that my grandparents left me 
Zurich- enjoyable all year long
Orselina- perfect for summer 
Zermatt- great all year but kick ass for the fall/winter/spring.

I scored big time there... except now i pay mass property tax


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Geeez now I think I wanna marry ya lol


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

JeffreyCH said:


> Geeez now I think I wanna marry ya lol


Damn, so do I


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Geeez now I think I wanna marry ya lol





DC5R said:


> Damn, so do I



I guess everyone just loves Switzerland and BC!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

SwissMiss said:


> I guess everyone just loves Switzerland and BC!


I love BC. My brother lives and works in Burnaby. I've never been to Switzerland, but when I do go visit, I'll make sure I hit you up for some places to see and things to do


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I love BC. My brother lives and works in Burnaby. I've never been to Switzerland, but when I do go visit, I'll make sure I hit you up for some places to see and things to do


Yeah why not!? Switzerland is great, but a lot of the places that are considered "the greatest" aren't really. They are just the most expensive haha. I could totally give you some great info about the places where the locals go


----------

